# meyer lemon tree



## nomoflunky

i have a 3 or 4 year old meyer lemon tree on my patio in north fl. any and all info on how to properly prune it would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## windthrown

*Meyer lemon tree pruning*

A meyer lemon is not really a lemon... more like a cross between an orange and a lemon. Regardless, they are great lemons to grow and eat. They are also a cold-hardy citrus, far more cold tolerant than true lemons. I grew meyers in California when I lived there, and I love to eat them. You cannot really go wrong with any type of pruning on a lemon tree. In southern California groves they prune lemons right down to stumps and large branches. This is because they want strong branches to hold the fruit up and control the size of the trees (Eureka lemons can get rather large if you let them go). The way that you prune your meyer depends on what you want; a nice hedge or a fruit-producing tree. Or both... 

(Note: I am assuming that you have an older meyer lemon tree here.) 

Meyers will usually set and ripen the most fruit in winter. So wait until most of the lemons have ripened before you prune your meyer. Then when you are ready to prune your tree, pick all (or most) the remaining ripe fruit off. Then prune any dead, damaged or diseased stems right to the base. Then start the longer task of pruning back the long wispy stems. Weak stems do not hold fruit well. Cut any that are smaller than a pencil. One that is done, cut any remaining smaller/medium size stems that are intercrossing the plant. You want to open the plant up to improve air flow, reduce disease, and make it easier to pick future setting fruit. 

Now when that is done, step back from the plant and look at the balance and shape. Is it the shape that you want it? If it is too high, cut all the branches and stems that are above the height that you want it. Remember that it will grow a lot on the top, so cut it shorter than you want it to be. If the plant is growing all to one side, remove stems and branches to balance it out. If you want a more open look, remove more branches and stems growing in the middle of the plant and clear the lower few feet of branches of side stems. If you want a more compact tree from a larger open one, cut the stems and branches back pretty hard. You can also prune to shape it round or square or oval or whatever. You can even use hedge trimmers to do that. 

Enjoy your tree/trees and meyers! Send me some if you have extra.


----------



## nomoflunky

thanx for the info i harvested my lemons last week and made a liqueur called limoncello thanx to you i will now prune my young tree in hopes of stronger branches and another crop thanx again for the pruning info R


----------



## windthrown

*Freezing lemon juice*

One other thing about harvesting lemons before pruning... you can freeze fresh squeezed lemon juice in ice cube trays and keep them for many months in the fridge. I freeze them in the ice trays and then bag them up once they are frozen. We just used up our last lemon cubes last week so I will need to visit my friends with their meyer lemon tree which is usually fully loaded this time of year (with more than they can ever eat).


----------



## LightningLoader

Traditionally a single citrus tree should be pruned so that it is smaller at the top, and bigger at the bottom. You could do this with a hedger so that you get an even shape. This allows for more surface area to receive sunlight. It may also be a good idea to skirt the tree (take off about the bottom foot of foliage) just to keep it tidy looking and make it easier to maintain.


----------



## Katydid

*Meyer Lemon*

Just adopted a 3 year old Meyer in a wine barrow. It is a dwarf but is about 5 feet tall and full of lemons. How often should we water, do they need citrus food and can we leave it in the barrow indefinately? We killed a lime and don't want to have the same results with this beautiful lemon. Also, anyone out there know if a ficus can make it outside? We adopted one of those too and it is too big for our house.........


----------



## windthrown

Meyer should be OK in a wine barrel. It would be happier in the ground though. They can use food this time of year, after fruit set and during leaf out. You cannot really over-water citrus. So water it often. I used to flood my citrus grove in San Diego. They want full sun. Partial shade is OK, but they will get more spindly. I heavy prune them, lest they get branchy and too dense. 

Where in Northern CA are you? Meyer is the most frost tolerant of 'lemons', but it is really not a lemon. It is more closely related to Mandrin oranges than lemons. I wish I could grow them here, but they would freeze to death.


----------



## Katydid

*Meyers*

Thanks for the tips. I probably under watered my lime which is still kicking but spindly and non productive. I've already eaten a couple meyers....very delicious. We are in the Walnut Creek area which has little frost and gets pretty hot in the summer. I will keep the tree in full sun and in the barrow for this season anyway. Thanks again........


----------



## windthrown

Walnut Creek will be no problem for Meyers, or limes. Pleanty of heat there in summer. Just water them a lot. Wish I could grow them here!


----------



## Katydid

*Barrel*

I'm sitting here laughing at my inability to spell "barrel." I'm a college grad but obviously can't spell for beans.......Thanks for not pointing it out to me! You are so kind.......


----------



## Katydid

*Meyer Lemon Issues*

We had a wonderful harvest when we adopted our Meyer in the early spring. It has lots of flowers but the fruit is tiny, yellow (should be green until ripe?) and sometimes black, they are not growing past much more than the size of a pea. It is also dropping leaves, some having turned yellow. It is in full sun and I've kept it watered plenty???? (but not too..) Help?


----------



## windthrown

Dunno what to say. Should be popping out small fruit about now, that will be sized up and ripe in December. A lot of the flowers and tiny fruit will drop off after blooming. But not seeing it, I cannot tell you exactly what the problem is.


----------



## Katydid

*Meyer*

Thanks. Maybe I am being impatient. I was told I'd have lemons all year round. I've been told epson salts are good for fertilizing citrus instead of expensive stuff that is bad for the environment. Ever heard of that???


----------

